# Replacing kit rope on craftsman 32cc weedeacker



## stebo68 (May 23, 2005)

hello, I have a real problem here. I have a craftsman weedwacker model 358.791580 32cc . My kit rope, the line that is use to crack the motor, has broken. I have taken it apart all the way the Drum clutch, but I don't know how to remove it. Anybody have any ideas? thanks in advance. P.S. I can see the kit-pully but cannot remove the housing to get to because of the drum clutch. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You need a long narrow 20T tork wrench to remove the clutch bell.


----------



## stebo68 (May 23, 2005)

*Torque wrench*

Where can I buy on of those? And also what do I do with it? Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most stores that sell tools should have them. You stick the wrench down the opening of the clutch bell (where the shaft normally goes), hold the flywheel so it doesn't turn (a screwdriver will work) and then unscrew the screw that holds the clutch bell on.

Come to think of it... I hope it's a 20T... could be a 15T... never look at the sizes any more as I know what one to pick when I need to remove a clutch bell. You can stick an allen wrench (or other smaal object) down the end of the clutch bell to see how long the tool has to be before you buy it.


----------



## stebo68 (May 23, 2005)

Would you happen to have a few pictures? I just did a google search, and it looks like a regular wrench. It does not look like it could fit into that little hole. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'll take one tomorrow.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The one I have has a hex on the end but one like below would work also.


----------



## stebo68 (May 23, 2005)

Ok thanks, where do I put the screwdriver? Up under the clutch? thanks for your help


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just stick it in the side of the recoil cover so it jams up against the flywheel so it won't turn... the screw holding on the clutch bell isn't very tight.


----------



## RobertEvans (Sep 11, 2005)

I found this post in an effort to repair a non-recoilling pulley cord. Following the above directions after removing the clutch drum, now I need to know how to remove the assembly clutch which will presumably allow me access to the spring starter. Is this the correct path to correct my problem. Will I need specialized tools to get to the spring starter. If ans when I get to the spring starter, can it be repaired or do I need to purchase a new one - if so, where can I purchase the item? Please find enclosed a picture of my point of progress.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

See the "off" arrow? Just use a hammer and large screwdriver to give it a good rap and it should spin off. If the rope is just broken you can replace the rope. If the spring is broken that can be replaced also. Any small engine shop should be able to supply the parts.


----------



## My Camel (Sep 12, 2005)

*32cc craftsman brushwacker*

Ok. it's been several days and since i'm in the same predicament, i'm dying (so to speak) to find out if all that worked.

i'm off to get a t15 (is what it more looks like) but i need to know if the rest of the procedure works!

inquiring minds NEED to know.

thanks fellas


----------



## My Camel (Sep 12, 2005)

one step further and 50 steps backward.

it is a torx 15. removed the clutch, the "flywheel" if that's what it is, got the plastic cover holding the spring and rope assemblies, and the loop end of the spring had come off the "nipple" on the plastic housing.

now the challenge. HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET THE SPRING BACK ON THE NIPPLE?????

the nipple is below and under the spring cover. be careful or the spring will come out of the metal housing and you'll really be in a deep well (which is where i am currently!!!! the spring came out).

now a) i don't know where to go from here and
b) i understand why service people get what the do for knowing how to do this stuff.


help please would be very welcome at this point. (i'm considering trashing the whole thing. it would cost me more to take the parts to the Sears service center to put it all back together, than it may be worth!

help me if you can i'm feeling down (beetles ca 1965)
:freak:


----------



## DougCT (Feb 28, 2006)

Did you get the spring coiled back in place? I am trying to figure out how to put the coil back in a Mac 6 chainsaw and can't figure it out.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Geee.... misssed the one above this from a few months back.

Anyways, does this spring have a shield or is it just a bare spring?


----------



## sndvl99 (May 30, 2006)

hankster said:


> See the "off" arrow? Just use a hammer and large screwdriver to give it a good rap and it should spin off.


Hi, great site!

Hankster, where do you place the screwdriver and at what angle do you strike to get the thing to spin off? Thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hard to explain in "type". You will see the solid piece that actually screws on to the crackshaft. Put the screw driver against one of the "wings" (not the movable clutch shoes) at a right angle to the crankshaft and hit it so it will spin it in the direction of the arrow.


----------



## sndvl99 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Hankster, I disassembled the unit completely, rerouted the pull cord, tested, engine started, cord recoiled precisely, then reassembled. To my dismay, after reassembly, the pull cord did not recoil completely and the trigger did not engage action for the head to spin. I put everything back exactly as it was...any thoughts on why the cord did not recoil fully and the trigger did not engage any action? You da man!


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

I had the exact same problem on the same craftsman whacker. Never could get the spring back into the enclosure and the nipple secured. I ordered the whole assembly. Much easier!!!


----------

